# First lamb smoked and first lamb tried



## fire it up (Mar 29, 2010)

Yesterday was my first time doing lamb, not just on the smoker but first time eating lamb.
Never had it as a kid and lamb is on sale at an incredible price here so I picked up a leg, did some reading and Googling and went for it.

$1.99lb
I love when you save more than you spend!


Watched a video on how to debone a leg of lamb and trimmed away.

Not too bad for what it was I suppose, though some meat cutters are probably shaking their heads right now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I went with a garlic/mustard/thyme rub I found on FoodNetwork that looked pretty tasty and applied it.
Can't even find butchers twine around here so I asked for some from the guy behind the meat counter.
I made a paste out of the ingredients, slathered the inside, rolled up, tied and more of the paste on the outside.

When rolling it I knew the rub/paste was too wet and I should have trimmed a lot more fat.
It didn't end up too bad...

Snapped a pic as I was pulling some stuffed shrooms of.
I did find out I love plain shrooms with a bit of seasoning more than stuffed, it seems to take away too much of that delicious mushroom flavor.


Smoked with pecan wood.
Tried running the smoker at 350 but there was a storm coming and it was really, really windy so I was able to maintain about 300.  Did 20 minutes on one side then flipped, took about an hour and a half, maybe a bit less to come up to temp.
Brought the lamb to 140 then pulled and let rest under foil for about 15 minutes.



Sliced pic


As you can tell it didn't hold together after removing the twine, maybe I should have pounded it a little more flat as well but definitely too much fat left on.

Well no matter what it looked like it was still great.
I wasn't really sure what to expect but it had a great flavor, I will be doing lamb again but next time I'll do a few things differently.
I loved the flavor of the rub with the thyme in it but felt it could have been more intense, and had I been able to get the smoker a bit hotter I think the outside would have formed a bit of a better "crust"

Thanks for looking.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job, on doing something for the first time, my wife and 3 out of 4 kids don't like lamb, ( they never even tried it), I love it, and that looks mighty tasty so here ya go


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing & it looks great!


----------



## erain (Mar 29, 2010)

nice job FIU... i was same as you, never tried it so i got some and made some in smoker, was great stuff. and when the wife likes well then you know its all good....  thks for sharing, like to see different smokes


----------



## fire it up (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a firm believer that you can't honestly not like something without trying it first.
I never tried lamb, wasn't sure about it but after trying it I like it, you never know.

Hell, I CAN say I don't like octopus and I really don't like (Asian) black duck eggs but I tried them so I know they aren't good.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=83370


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh I love lamb I can't wait to smoke another one. Looks like your came out great!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've never tried lamb either but I'm hoping to real soon


----------



## speedtona (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks great and top effort
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




heres a little lamb we done on the gas bbq the other night


----------



## meateater (Mar 29, 2010)

Great looking lamb, great price also. I love the stuff myself. Lemon works well with it also.


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 30, 2010)

Jim, good looking lamb, yep, definitely need to trim off more fat, ours come from New Zealand and don't have anywhere near that much.

We smoked one Saturday, Mrs cooked the leftovers with julienned carrots, onions, bells and zukes over spaghetti noodles for tonight's dinner, very good.

You might want to try a fresh mint sauce with that lamb, it compliments it very well.

Gene


----------



## monty (Mar 31, 2010)

Just a little hint on rolling a boneless leg of lamb. You can buy butcher's mesh, I think that's what it is called, from most any place that sells sausage making and/or butcher supplies.

There is also an applicator tool available. The mesh works better at keeping the meat together and usually the leg "sets up" inside the mesh so that tit will keep its shape for slicing.

Otherwise great go! Happy you are happy with the results and want to have a go at it again! 

I will be smoking some of my own lamb produced right here on my farm this coming fall. There will hopefully be an uninterrupted supply from that time forward. The rams we produce will either go to auction or to freezer camp and of course the ewes will go to work, so to speak! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great work
and 
Cheers!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

Now this household really loves lamb. With that Now I can tell you that I have never smoked it but that all will end really soon. I'm taking a lag out of the freezer the next time I past it. You have done a really good job on it to Jim and it looks asolutely yummy and now I'm sure you will be like us an check the lamb everytime you past it in the store.


----------

